# 96 Pathfinder max wheel/tire size without lift



## bushrider (Oct 16, 2011)

What can I getaway with fora maximum size without a lift, and If I really need one, what is a 2-3 best option for 96


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I believe you can fit up to a 33" tire without a lift. I know 31x10.5x15's are no prob. You may want to direct your question to the sales staff at Tirerack.com. They can prob tell you!


----------



## 96pathy4x4 (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a 96 pathy and the biggest size without a lift is a 30x9.50 because of the strut. The spring base hangs out over the tire. So with stock wheels You would need a wheel spacer or a wheel with a 4in backspacing.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, come to think of it, the one I saw with the 31's did have aftermarket wheels on it.


----------



## 96pathy4x4 (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah the stock size tires cut it close. If u don't want to by wheels buy a set of wheel spacers for a toyota they have to be 1.5 inch spacer to clear the spring seat.


----------

